# Progesterone pessaries



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I just had a BFP today (did ICSI), the clinic told me to stop the pessaries. I'm a bit concerned as it seems to be the norm for people to continue these for few weeks into their pregnancy. Is that right?

Thanks, 

Em


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Um afraid u don't know very much about them, but it would be worth ringing your clinic tomorrow and just ask them to go through it to reassure you, 

Congratulations,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Emily/Caitlin,

Thanks for that.  Just waiting on the clinic to ring me back now.

Thanks again,

Em x


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi again,

They just called back & said its personal choice as to whether you keep taking them (which I thought was a bit odd).  So I told her I'd rather stay on them til the scan in 3 weeks.  Now I'm wondering can your body get an overload of progesterone if it is producing it itself?

Sorry for all the questions, head just a bit wrecked  

Thanks,

Em.  x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, if you would rather continue having them, it wouldn't harm the pregnancy 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply.

Em x


----------

